# Keswick this weekend ? - better not.



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

Just a word of warning for those who might be considering a trip to sunny Keswick this weekend ....

We have had 100+mm of rain today. Everything is saturated, the campsite is flooded (along with plenty of roads, fields and houses) and a further 40 - 60 mm of rain + 70 mph winds are forecast for Saturday. We have had a lot of campers and caravans parked up down by Keswick School, and even the school field is beginning to flood up through saturation.

Suggest somewhere drier ?

Smick


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi Smick i agree, its bad weather right through the north though, i've just come over the Dales and it was nuts, the amount of water about was shocking 8O


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Thank you. For taking the time to post this info, although I had no intention of venturing that direction, it was nice to come on here and read it....very thoughtful thanks. 

Sounds as though you are not having much fun with weather like that!


----------



## 107850 (Oct 23, 2007)

*Keswick Rain*

Had enough of this weather!!!

Beginning to get webbed feet.

Off on a cruise next week.

Of course, it will pour down!!


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

The forecast is improving...now says 50 -75 mm of rain, most of it in the afternoon !

And the clocks go back...if you're venturing on the Lakeland hills on Sunday make sure you leave enough time to get back, and take a torch ! I'd rather not come out looking for you, especially with the forecast.

Smick


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Don't ya just love em Smick......wandering off into the unknown, totally unprepared and no idea of the dangers.......!


----------



## rickndog (Apr 5, 2008)

Just listening to BBC news - it seems that there could be a serious incident emerging in Keswick. Several hundred people competing in the Original Mountain Marathon appear to be experiencing problems because of the atrocious weather. Some roads closed and 300 people being given shelter at Honister Slate Mine because of difficulty getting down the mountain. Hope motorhomers were sensible enough to heed Smick's warning.


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

Well, it appears I was right about the weather - 120mm in Borrowdale, floods all the way down the valley to a depth of 5 feet, Keswick campsite flooded out, and a 6 hour rescue of mountain marathon-eers to boot.

Worth mentioning that the reports of the numbers needing rescuing on the Mountain Marathon were somewhat exaggerated - 13 in total were rescued, everyone else got themselves off, in various states of bedraggledom. All of the competitors came prepared, but I think quite a few were completely out of their depth - so to speak. 

Mind you when they got back to the start, most cars were waist deep in water...not funny.

Smick


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

As per usual the "Media" :evil: had to try and turn everthing into a Drama. Why do they have to do that, do they think we're stupid?

Anyhow: The Competitors were all part of an Extreme Sports event and had to come suitably prepared for bad weather on the fells. They also had to be competent in orientiering etc.

Some actually completed the event (1st day) and wondered why it had been cancelled. Of course the wimps whinged. If you're going to take part in an extreme sport then you better be up for it.

Could it be that the publicity seeking tourist atraction on Honistor Pass may have played up to the media? Whereas the other tourist actractions that helped, gave a more factual account of what happened.

I do agree that the contingency planning of the Event organiser's could have been better, but please remember that in a lot of the valleys there is a total communications blackout - radios and mobile phone cannot get a signal.

13 out of over 2500 needed help which is about on a par with most years! Make of that what you will.

And before you flame me, in my youth I led a party of about 90 school boys off Ingleborough in thick fog (using only a map & compass) to a pre-arranged rendevous near Clapham. Visibility was literally 2 feet. Each person had to hold onto the one in front it was that bad. Also 2 were suffering from mild hypotherma (quite interesting to watch their behaviour but that's another story).

In the 1970's we didn't have mobile phones or radios to call for help. You did it or died. Stark choice.

The news should be factual not made into a drama.

Rant over.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Direr*

Drier Here

Hit 22c today, forecast 21 tommorow but might rain after that!

Trev.


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: Direr*



teemyob said:


> Drier Here
> 
> Hit 22c today, forecast 21 tommorow but might rain after that!
> 
> Trev.


You horrid person  The sun has just gone down and we're expecting -1 tonight


----------

